# Spring 2017 - mid/lower Hudson valley



## doubleofosiris (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, we have another month to wait, but we can start our records for 2017 here. Thanks


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm hoping to find my first blacks (angusticeps) in about two weeks if this weather holds. Well, I actually HOPE to find them in a week, but that's probably not realistic  Once we start to get some appreciable green on the trees, I'll check my spot for blacks and half-frees.


----------



## Melissa Wright (Apr 12, 2017)

Where are you located in the Hudson Valley, I didn't realize that we had morels its been YEARS since I've had any.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Melissa Wright said:


> Where are you located in the Hudson Valley, I didn't realize that we had morels its been YEARS since I've had any.


I hunt between the Catskills and the Hudson River. They're all over the state, though I'm sure some areas are better than others. There are lots of resources online that can give you a good lead on where to look, but in my experience common indicators have been woods without much pine or maple (oak-ash-hickory are good woods) and a healthy community of groundcover plants. You probably won't find in woods that are just leaves on the forest floor. Soil is important- it's good to hunt in moderately sandy, loose soil, as from glacial till, but with a good amount of organic material mixed in. And like I said, lots of good info online. Limestone bedrock and outcrops work as an indicator for me too, but not necessary


----------



## doubleofosiris (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a few spots across the valley, beacon, poughquag, fahnstock, ulster


----------

